# Taliban Propaganda Watch, RC-South - February 2009



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
February 2009    *            

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011815EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" (second item)


> *Saturday night 31-01-2009 at approximately 8:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Sobat area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"Tank of british invaders destroyed in Kandahar 1/2/09" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of the tank forces in the English Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At 08:14 pm on 31-1-2009 on the dawn of the Islamic Emirate tank outer walls of the English forces planted an explosive device, while the military patrol was passing in the corrected Meond the state of Kandahar province.  According to News of the explosion occurred on the enemy tank while the tank with the enemy over the bridge, destroying the tank completely, killing all on board.  After the blast, two of the enemy were brought to the explosion, and the transfer of the dead soldiers and tanks towards their destructive.  It is the intensity of the explosion scattered pieces of dead bodies remained in the square, and buried the people on the basis of human dignity.  Recall that the occupiers have also confessed to the killing of a soldier in the incident.




"Attack on base of puppet army in Nimroz 1/2/09" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> The deaths and casualties among the enemy, the result of internal fighting in Nimroz
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The casualties and injured at 10:10 pm yesterday 31-1-2009 in internal fighting, which took place between soldiers of the client management at the center of the province of Ghor Ghori (Keshrod) Nimroz state, after the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired three missiles at the soldiers Customer Center.  According to details: from the Mujahideen fired three rockets hit the enemy on the status of objective, and claimed a big loss in the ranks of the enemy, some soldiers Clean in part from the center they've been targeted by other soldiers from inside the center; and a strong position among the soldiers themselves.  In this battle, which lasted for one hour, resulted in the deaths (10) soldiers, and wounding several others were injured, as were a number of buildings and parked cars were burned in the center.  In view of the incident, the soldiers of the client management are not under one command, but every soldier in the administration, such as the communist Najibullah regime deals with the soldiers, including units on the basis of national interests in view of the national, ethnic, financial, and given the lack of accreditation systems, including lost and military laws.




"Position of Islamic Emirate Afghanistan concerning creation of militias 1/2/09" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic[/url


> ....All the officials of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, and especially with all the field commanders were given the power to seek the cooperation of distinguished scientists, religious leaders and elders, leaders and jihadists, and people known to render the plot to the enemies of Islam and the homeland, in full, and the rhythm of Afghans who want the war with the Afghans.... (more on link)



- edited to add first entry -


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022240EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Martyrdom attack killed 27 puppet soldiers in Uruzgan 2/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Lead the life of a martyrdom attack (27) members of the police in Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed at 10:10 am today 02-02-2009 twenty-seven (27) of the police in the area of the buttons Kmbeni in Tarin Kot, capital of the state of Uruzgan, carried out while one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate of Mullah Mujahid / Abduljabbar attack on the status of martyrs.  News by road, the attack was carried out by Mujahed man, killing the two numbers at the top, including the five leaders, and a number of others injured.  The explosion occurred while the soldiers, who were together with their five busy conducting military exercises in front of their education.  It is the intensity of the explosion that destroyed the rooms built by external forces to police in the modern management process.  This process, while the killing of eight soldiers of the occupation forces yesterday carried out a martyrdom attack in the struggling car bomb in the city of Kabul on a convoy of foreign military forces. Territories.




"More 16 puppet soldiers killed in some attacks in Kandahar 2/2/09" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> The deaths and injuries among the police on the road to Kandahar, Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at 08:15 last night 01-02-2009 direct attack on the three points of the security police on the road to Kandahar, Uruzgan province in the area of Daman Shah Crown Côte mandate Kandahar, the attack destroyed two vehicles of the type RENGER, The soldiers of killing two passengers and the surgeon.  According to details, while the Mujahideen carried out the attack on the centers of the enemy, then immediately began to other soldiers to come to help them, they attacked the Mujahideen ambushed them Takers deadly attack, killing (16) soldiers on the spot.  After the attack, the battle with the enemy, lasted nearly two hours, and thank God there is no damage in the ranks of the mujahideen, mujahideen and sheep types of light and heavy weapons and a quantity of Alzjerip living.  He said, after an attack last night closed the road until the mujahideen ten o'clock this morning in the face of all kinds of vehicles and convoys of the enemy.




"2 vihicles of puppet police destroyed in Kandahar 2/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destruction of two cars for the ministers of state police in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 06:00 from Morocco on Tuesday 01-02-2009 Searitin police management client on the road extended to the village by stoning, state of Kandahar Province, buttons, by means of planted mines.  Blasts, which reportedly happened two Boist a remote control, resulting in the destruction of a kind of hip and other type RENGER completely, killing two (10) people on the spot.  And after the attacks by the enemy fire, according to his custom random people from malicious people who were innocent Stgulwn Traktr vehicle, injuring a number of them serious surgery.  The injured soldiers were sent in late Rfaqahm by soldiers about the status of the state, while the damaged car is still burned in the remains.  Among the dead a number of security officers, the leadership of the province.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
042125EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mullah Alauddin, commander of Islami Emarate Afghanistan in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic (.pdf permalink of Arabic original also available here)


> ....As is well known that the mandate of Kandahar was a stronghold and a major key to the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, and the founding of the Principality was in this state has grown and where, therefore, all the people of Kandahar, eager to fight and every village, every region, which is a strong trench and security gaps that might exist for the mujahideen .... the Mujahideen, they can make the day varied and explosive materials used against the enemy in various situations and various places, but I doubt that the use of such tactics with the greatest impact in addition to the lack of expenses, for example, estimated that by the struggling single device - which does not exceed a value of two dollars - the destruction of modes stronger enemy military and worth thousands of dollars ....




"tank of invaders blew up in Kandahar 3/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of a fourth tank to the English forces, improvised explosive device in Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At 07:10 from Morocco yesterday 02-02-2009 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate destroyed a tank for the fourth convoy of foreign troops, which was standing in the state of Jermok Meond Kandahar province by an explosive device planted as well, and trying to go to Helmand province.  It was the fourth convoy of enemy tanks destroyed since yesterday by the explosive devices were destroyed yesterday, three tanks, mine too.  News by the convoy stopped in the area where Jermok laying mines in the way the mujahideen, and when the enemy is trying to change the manager to go through the convoy and the other mujahideen Elgm roads that face the tanks of those mines.  As a result, the explosions of heavy addition to the destruction of four tanks of the enemy were killed and wounded, took place in the ranks of the enemy as well.




"In explosion many puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar 3/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Collision of a car for the customer Army improvised explosive device in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At 05:15 this afternoon a car Astdt 03-02-2009 F Bey August Customer of the army improvised explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the region of Mirza Mohammad Khan Klajh within the city of Kandahar, when the car is on its way towards the status of U.S. forces.  News by road, the car completely destroyed, killing all the soldiers who were on board, (7) soldiers.  The explosion took place by means of a remote control, which killed an army officer who was the target of the client originally.  Recall that four days ago on 30-1-2009 destroyed a police car near the area of improvised explosive device killed a similar destruction of the vehicle and killing three soldiers and wounding two fatal surgery.  In a separate report, the collapsed section of the building Daralamalim in the area of the hand, the fifth of this city, which is home to a large number of police and military agents, by means of an explosive device planted in it.




"vehicle of puppet army blew up in Kandahar 3/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> RENGER for the destruction of two Afghan soldiers in Wardak
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> Destroyed two vehicles of the type of RENGER Afghan soldiers at 05:15 this afternoon from 03-02-2009 when the military convoy was ambushed Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate in the province Haft Asiab Sidabad state of the field and your response along the Kabul Kandahar.  Alsearitin destroyed in the attack, in full, in which three soldiers died, and then the battle with the troops in the convoy, the Taliban was one of the surface.  After the incident, the large number of foreign soldiers come from the district center, and surrounded the area and carried out the transfer of the dead soldiers about the status of the province, while the two vehicles Almattptin for Asalta Bagitn in the region.




"tank of invaders destroyed in Girishk, Helmend 3/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of a tank of foreign forces from near Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 05:30 yesterday afternoon of 02-02-2009 of the tank occupied by foreign forces to bomb the enemy while the convoy was passing through the area Aopaschk Jursck in Helmand Province.  A report in the blast, which happened with a remote control, destroying the enemy tank, killing all on board.  After the blast, the Mujahideen attacked with heavy weapons and light to those soldiers who are coming out from the tank damaged the dead, killed three other soldiers to the enemy, and wounded several others who escaped.  Aopaschk region, which cut at a distance of five kilometers to the south of the district center of Jursck, has moved a large armored force of the occupation forces last month to the Tsfuep operations against the Mujahideen, but the result of strong resistance from the fierce fighting in Mogadishu for an entire week has gone into reverse after the losses suffered egregious.




"Vehicle of puppet army blew up, 6 soldiers killed in Uruzgan 3/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Barrosjan exploded, killing six people, including officer
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed in the five o'clock yesterday afternoon 02-02-2009 six soldiers including an officer from the city of Trinkot near the capital of Uruzgan when their vehicle hit an explosive device at the intersection of Murray Abad.  The explosion took place by means of a remote control, killing the enemy, destroying a car, killing the above-mentioned, including the commander / Obaidullah.  The blast occurred when he was commander said on his way towards the point of security after the explosion, the bodies of the dead was about the status of the state, but the car still remains destroyed at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052020EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"The officer of puppet intelligence killed in Kandahar sity 5/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Kmbayn killed an official in Kandahar city
> Continental / a Youssef Hamdi.
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at 7:30 this morning an official 2009-02-06 Kmbayn foreign occupying forces, "Ismail" in the area of "de Khawaja" is the fifth in the city of Kandahar.  According to the report, the slain officer was the transfer of its food and logistics centers to the U.S., the Mujahideen have been prevented on several occasions but did not respond.  Said that the killed had been working at the head of intelligence of this mandate, too, was transferred from there to Alkmbayn.  The report adds, that the murdered was traveling from his home this morning to the city where he was killed in the way of the mujahideen hero.  After the attack, and retired to the security of their mujahideen.




"armored vehicles of invaders destroyed on Kandahar-Uruzgan road 5/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of tanks, armored vehicles of the occupation forces on the road in Kandahar, Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi.
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 10:00 this morning 05-02-2009 tanks, armored convoy of foreign forces of occupation by an explosive planted in an area of the province Shah Sosnean Crown Côte along the Kandahar Urozgan.  Explosion, which occurred by a remote control, destroying enemy tanks completely, killing all on board.  After the blast, the enemy cordon the scene of the blast and went by helicopter into the explosion, the soldiers moved towards the airport, the dead air in this state, and the tank destroyer still remain at the scene and soldiers guarded the customer.  According to eyewitnesses, a convoy of the long occupation forces in some way from Kandahar and Uruzgan, where the mandate signed by the explosion of mines planted by the Taliban in the Dome Psoznian in this county, and now foreign troops sealed off the road to traffic and the general public.




"british foot patrol blew up in Sangin, Helmend 4/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Sign Psongen explosions killed and wounded among the British
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the blasts carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the second session at about noon today 04-02-2009 occupying English forces at the center of the Schengen state of Helmand province, resulting in the deaths and casualties in the ranks of the enemy.  According to details the first explosion took place near the building of the old leadership of the Security Directorate on the foot soldiers, killing three soldiers and wounding two soldiers, the English more severe surgery.  The second blast occurred in a market in the province, the military tank to the enemy, while on its way to their status, have been destroyed in the blast, the tank is full, and the fate of the passengers were soldiers among the dead and wounded.  And after the attacks the enemy surrounded the area and were the dead and injured about their being close to the headquarters of the province.  He said that after the explosion, the occupying forces opened fire on unarmed people, which resulted in the wounding of four people from the general public, including children.




"The son of governor Musa Qala mulla Abdul Salam and his bodyguards killed 4/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Six killed in an explosion, including the son of the governor of Musa Qala district
> Waqar j / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the blast carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at 02:30 noon on the day 04-02-2009 hip kind of car Toyota thousand in the province, including Musa Qala in Helmand, killing six, including the son of the governor of Musa Qala district.  Explosion, which reportedly took place by an explosive device was detonated with a remote control, which led to the destruction of an enemy, and the death of the eldest son of Mullah Abdul Salam current governor of this province in the administration client and his / Abdulghaffar with five of his bodyguards.  Since last year appointed as the governor of the province in the Administration client, this is his second son to be killed, however, the mujahideen.  Were killed two weeks ago, his son, the other in a surprise attack by the Mujahideen, near the district center, while the passengers on a motorcycle.  Before a month from now, the mujahideen attacked the governor's house, which is located in the village of Shah Karez Kjki neighboring province, an offensive which resulted in the death of (42) of his soldiers, their weapons, the mujahideen and the sheep, which was supported by the governor the day after the operation.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072030EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"3 invaders killed and a some wounded in Garmser, Helmend 6/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Killing and causing serious injury from the attack by the Americans in Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Very directly engaged in the battle at 3:00 p.m. today 2009-02-05 Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate Assaker and occupying U.S. forces in the region of cold Asadullah Khan Jermser the state Department of Helmand, resulting in damages to the killing and injury of the enemy occupied.  According to the report, direct the battle erupted when the Mujahideen attacked with light weapons and heavy on the status of Americans.  Resulted in the attack, which lasted about two hours, killing three soldiers as occupiers of the enemy and wounded many others.  At the end of the battle by using light and heavy weapons, the enemy shelling the surrounding areas are random, resulting in the death of (1 **) and injury (2) others.




"(B)ritish foot patrol blew up in Sangin, Helmend 4/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Sign Psongen explosions killed and wounded among the British
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the blasts carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the second session at about noon today 04-02-2009 occupying English forces at the center of the Schengen state of Helmand province, resulting in the deaths and casualties in the ranks of the enemy.  According to details the first explosion took place near the building of the old leadership of the Security Directorate on the foot soldiers, killing three soldiers and wounding two soldiers, the English more severe surgery.  The second blast occurred in a market in the province, the military tank to the enemy, while on its way to their status, have been destroyed in the blast, the tank is full, and the fate of the passengers were soldiers among the dead and wounded.  And after the attacks the enemy surrounded the area and were the dead and injured about their being close to the headquarters of the province.  He said that after the explosion, the occupying forces opened fire on unarmed people, which resulted in the wounding of four people from the general public, including children.




"Americans have taken their decision as per their own discretion"


> ....As far as the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is concerned, its forces have the upper hand over the invading forces. The count of their victories is growing and their influence spreading. Realistic observers all over the world acknowledge that the policy of the invading Americans and their allies have faced a fiasco in Afghanistan....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080850EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 puppet policeman killed in Zaranj, Nimroz 7/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The killing of two policemen with a grenade in Zranj
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at 8:18 pm yesterday 2009-02-06 two police officers after they threw a grenade into a municipal security status of the City "Zranj" state of Nimroz.  The blast killed two policemen and wounding two others, and damaged a car parked in the pick-point result of the intensity of the explosion.  According to the witnesses that point, the security crew were sitting when the evening meal delivered Mujahideen bomb them, killing two of them and wounded several others.  After a successful fast attack, the Mujahideen returned safely to their posts.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092020EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"3 another tanks of American invaders destroyed in Kandahar 9/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of three other tanks of the occupation forces in Gork
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The convoy, which destroyed one of its tanks at nine thirty in the morning 09-02-2009 Obnd in the region of Kandahar province, the state of Gork, mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate destroyed three tanks, the other of the convoy in the Strait by the temple of Bagh similar mines.  According to details, the enemy wants to restore the status of the Directorate, which was seized by the Mujahideen in the period before the military operations, the envelope of the mujahideen forces, which exploded four bombs and destroyed so far, four military vehicles, including deaths and injuries occurred among the soldiers.  He said that the enemy convoy was on its way from the Province of Meond Gork about the status of the province, after the receipt of those losses had fled the area and headed towards Sngen in Helmand province.  After destroying the first tank of the convoy in the same province Obnd aerial bombardment by the enemy in the very areas of the province, has caused great financial loss to the people as well as deaths and injuries in their ranks, but the grace of God was not injured in the ranks of the mujahideen.




"1 tank of American invaders destroyed in Kandahar 9/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Gork destroyed in the explosion of an American tank
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed tanks of the armored convoy of U.S. troops at 09:30 am today, the result of a powerful explosion 09-02-2009 by the mujahideen of the Islamic state in the region of the state of Gork Obnd Kandahar province.  According to the news, the explosion which took place by an explosive device was detonated with a roadside remote control, destroying the tank and Maguel of people on board, the five soldiers on the spot.  The explosion occurred at the enemy tank when he was a pound of military vehicles of the enemy is trying to raid villages in the region with a view to military operations.  After the blast was an attack on enemy forces, leaving the pace of further killings and injuries in the ranks of the enemy.  Then the enemy's air strikes in the region, but the grace of God did not leave behind damage.




"3 British invaders 2 puppet soldiers killed in Helmand 8/2/09" (Official English followed by GoogEng translation from Arabic) - Original in English and Arabic


> (Official translation)Sunday noon 8-02-2009 at approximately 11.15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up on foot British invaders army patrolling unit in Mermandab area in Grishak district of Helmand province, in the landmine blast killed 3 invader terrorists and wounded 2. also in Zabili area of same district mujahideen attacked on convoy in which 1 vehicle distroyed and 2 puppet soldiers killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf also in Zabili area of same district mujahideen attacked on convoy in which 1 vehicle distroyed and 2 puppet soldiers killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (GoogEng from Arabic)The killing of three foreign soldiers and two Afghan soldiers in Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the attack and the explosion which occurred at 11:00 this morning 08-02-2009 on the foreign occupying forces and the internal client by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the area of the province Jursck in Helmand province, resulting in Mottagl three foreign soldiers and two Afghan soldiers.  News by road, a huge explosion was blown up by an explosive detonated with a remote control, on foreign forces in the region of Mirmendab this province, when the foreign soldiers on a foot patrol in the area.  Killed in the blast, three soldiers, and wounded two others severely surgery.  After half an hour of this process, Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on a convoy of Afghan troops in the region of the province Zampeli themselves, attack of the enemy, destroying a car, and the death of two soldiers, and wounding three others seriously surgery.  Thanks to God and to the proper planning of the attack was carried out during an ambush was not injured in the ranks of the mujahideen.




"11 invaders and puppet soldiers killed in Nad Ali, Helmend 8/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosion killed (11) people dead and wounded among the Afghan and foreign troops in Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The blast carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at 09:00 this morning 08-02-2009 on the joint forces of the enemy in the area of Bagh Louis Province of the incident at the club about ten kilometers west of the Center for Hkurjah Helmand province, killing one and wounding (11) soldier foreigners and Afghans.  According to details received, the explosion took place by means of an explosive device was detonated with a remote control, killing four soldiers and their translator U.S. and three Afghan soldiers on the spot, were killed and four others injured, officials have supported such a mandate the killing of four Americans and three Afghans, and wounded the commander of the security of that state Invitee / lion also.  He said the explosion occurred at the joint forces of the enemy heroes when they want an explosive device planted by the Mujahideen.  After the blast, the Mujahideen attacked with small arms on those soldiers who were carrying dead and wounded about their explosion.  Then the enemy fired shells Madfp heavy air strikes on the neighboring areas, but the grace of God did not leave behind damage.




"7 (B)ritish invaders killed in Sangin, Helmend 8/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Seven soldiers killed in England Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed seven British soldiers, at 11:10 am today 08-02-2009 in an explosion and an attack by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate intersection Majid Jock Sngen state the status of the province of Helmand.  According to details, from a huge explosion on the British infantry soldiers in the area mentioned above, killing four soldiers on the spot, were killed and three others injured.  After two hours of this process within the mujahideen attacked the ambush on U.S. troops in English as well while they were walking towards their coastal security, which killed three and injured two others Asaip.  Then the battle directly and face to face with the enemy, which lasted some half an hour, but the grace of Allah, the mujahideen did not cause any harm.  Has been used in the battle the enemy with heavy artillery shells, which caused the destruction of Dokanyen of the people in the province, were killed and two people wounded.




"(F)urious battle in Helmend, 7 enemy soldiers killed 8/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> A furious battle, and face-to-face throughout the day near the Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Took place throughout the day Sunday, 08-02-2009 a furious battle and face-to-face between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of foreign occupation forces in the areas of the eye and Khalj Naoh nearby province of Hkurjah status and the mandate of Helmand.  According to the news of the battle that broke out at eight in the morning and continued until now the times, resulted in the death of (7) internal and foreign soldiers, and wounded a large number of severe surgery.  The battle erupted in the arena, while the enemy forces wanted to conduct joint operations in the areas under the control of the Mujahideen, after strong resistance by the Mujahideen and the enemy suffered a loss of the above-mentioned forced to retreat to the back.  In the intensity of the fighting, the enemy air strike very well, killing five children and a woman from the family of one of the people, and injured four others, the family of those injured.  This battle was in the vicinity of the Center for the state (for Hkurjah) at a distance of ten kilometers to the south, was where three of the Taliban also surgery




"(P)uppet officer and 2 soldiers killed in Nimroz 9/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Grenade explosion expected in the dead and wounded soldiers in the purity of P Keshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Delivered one of the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, on the evening of Monday a grenade at the officer was busy in the market to purchase the needs of the province Keshrod (Gore Gori) Nimroz state, killing the officer and two of his bodyguards and two other surgery Esbabp fatal.  After the attack, troops opened fire fighting others mentioned and cited three people who were at the scene.  Recall that this is not the first time that the soldiers were targeted by the client, where three days ago was also a similar attack on the soldiers, a security police in the city of Zranj statehood, resulting in the deaths and casualties in the ranks of the enemy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101645EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 puppet policeman killed in Kandahar sity 10/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Bomb exploded, killing five police officers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 09:30 this morning a car-type RENGER belonging to the local police by an explosive device in the Shah Burj Norzu in the city of Kandahar, which killed five soldiers on the spot.  News by road, as a result of the intensity of the explosion, which was controlled with a remote burned the bodies of dead soldiers, so as not known.  The bodies of their dead or their remains are still devastating at the scene.  03-02-2009 recall on a car were destroyed, the army in the area of customer Klajh Mirza Mohammad Khan in the city in a similar explosion, which killed seven soldiers on board, with the publication of the commander of the state say اردو day after news of the deaths and injuries among the soldiers.




"7 puppet soldiers killed in Ghorak, Kandahar 10/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> An explosion killed seven soldiers in Chorok
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 03:30 in the afternoon yesterday, a vehicle belonging to the province of Kandahar near the Chorak mandate from the district center, which is two hundred kilometers from the center of Kandahar, and has common borders with the province of Helmand.  News reported, the explosion, which occurred by a remote control, the enemy has destroyed a car and killing the entire seven soldiers on board immediately.  Among the dead police officer, who was the original goal explosion.  Then the transfer of enemy dead around the district center, the wreckage of the exploded car still remains burned in the incident.  After the incident, the police "bad habit" by the arrest of a number of older persons and elders in the region and transporting prisoners to the status of the province in order to looting and taking money from them.  More recalls that occurred before the murder, the surgeon in the twenty soldiers from the client management in this area when they want to Champions mines in the region, so the mujahideen were several explosions, and officials then acknowledged that the impact of the state explosions.




"1 tank of (B)ritish invaders blew up in Sangin, Helmend 10/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of tanks, troops improvised explosive device in the English Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 12:30 yesterday, a tank of the English occupying forces, improvised explosive device planted in the hills near Amanullah Sngen from the district center in Helmand, when the tank was on its way to the status of the province.  The tank was destroyed in the blast, killing all on board, then the enemy to pull the wreckage of the tank by means of helicopter.  After the blast, the soldiers stayed to England late in the day the scene, and then returned to their vertical planes and also for fear of other explosions.




"1 tank of invaders destroyed, 9 enemy soldiers killed in Sangin, Helmend 10/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Causing loss of the enemy killed and wounded a strong result in the Fort Saravan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Severe outcome of the battle, which lasted throughout the day (10-02-2009) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying forces in the region of Saravan Crusader castle of the Directorate Sngen in Afghanistan, resulting in damages to the killing and severely injuring the enemy troops.  According to the report, the battle fought in the region when the occupying forces attacked the night air and land areas that are under the control of the Mujahideen in the village "Khanano" and Kariz "Bardzo."  Resulted in the battle, which began at one pm until noon today in hit-and-run, the destruction of the enemy tank and killed nine (9) foreign soldiers and apostates.  At the end of the battle were also two of the Taliban.  After the cause of their losses have withdrawn from the area this afternoon on their position, leaving behind a tank destroyer and several pieces of weapons and light military missions in the region.  Adds the report, during the battle was bombed indiscriminately by the enemy in the region, causing loss of killed and injured in addition to the local financial losses.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121855EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders blew up in Kandahar 12/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> *Collision of a tank of Canadian troops in the occupied improvised explosive device buttons*
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at dawn on Friday 11-02-2009 armored tank of Canadian occupation forces planted an explosive device in the stoning, the state of Kandahar province buttons.  According to the report aimed at the enemy tank explosion severely, when the convoy was on its way towards the enemy base in the region mentioned above.  The explosion by a remote control, and scattered the enemy tank by the powerful explosion, killing all on board.  Then the transfer of the enemy killed by helicopter towards the airport, state, and the wreckage of the tank is still in the scene and soldiers guarded the customer.  According to eyewitness account Chdo stranded by the powerful explosion was littered with the bodies of the dead and surrounded by gardens in the place of the explosion.




"Martyrdom attack killed more 40 puppet soldiers in Nimroz 11/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Ninety people Griga in a martyrdom attack in Keshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At five thirty this afternoon 11-0-2009 martyrdom in the attack, which Nfdh one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate Moudjahid / Hanadzlah inside an army base in the district center of the customer Keshrod (Gore Gori) Nimroz state, killing and wounding (90) military.  According to news reaching, martyrdom attack which was carried out by a car bomb, killing (40) and wounded soldiers (50) other serious surgery.  Building destroyed al-Qaeda in the attack, which was built new in recent times by the Americans, and five cars Tattpt F Bey August which had been parked.  Among the dead in a number of army officers, the client also, but the commander of the base of which was the original target of the attack did not have information on his fate so far.  Recalls that the Islamic Emirate El Mojahdi heroes during the attacks and very successful battle killed more than a hundred officers and men of the government Albeefikyin and wounding dozens more serious surgery in the capital, Kabul, and Kabul, the client's management recognized the killing and wounding dozens of people there.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141255EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 puppet soldiers killed near Kandahar airport 14/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> An explosion near Kandahar airport kills four soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed at 6:10 yesterday (13-02-2009) Four soldiers of the Army of the client when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew Drajtehm Nareeten improvised explosive device planted in the region, "Pirozi" the air near the Kandahar airport.  According to the report, the four soldiers killed when they were busy with the patrol rode past on their motorcycle in the region, where the mujahideen detonated improvised explosive devices were planted before and were killed on the spot.  After the blast, their bodies were taken by soldiers to the base occupied the airport.




"4 tanks of British invaders destroyed in battle in Musa Qala, Helmend 14/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of four tanks of the British result in the severe battle of Musa Qala
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Severe outcome of the battle at 9:00 this morning (14-02-2009), which took place between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker British occupying forces in the "Bazaar" the status of the Directorate of Musa Qala in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of four (4) tanks of the enemy's military .  According to the report, the bombing of the enemy tanks, one after the other improvised explosive devices planted in the region when the forces began to attack the enemy directly to areas that are under the control of the mujahideen.  Also targeted other tanks of the enemy anti-tank missiles during the attack.  The soldiers killed all four passengers in the tanks as well.  After a severe battle that lasted for two hours had forced the enemy to withdraw, leaving their tanks destroyed in the region.  During the battle was bombed indiscriminately by the occupiers, resulting in the injury of three of the Taliban.




"5 invaders killed in explosion in Uruzgan 14/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosion in Charcheno killed five foreign soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed at 10:00 this morning (14-02-2009), five soldiers when he detonated the occupiers mujahideen of the Islamic state of their vehicle hit an explosive device type Krosen controlling a remote village, "Koonjk" Charcheno state Department of Uruzgan.  According to the report, the explosion destroyed a car Krosen the enemy completely, killing all five crew.  The transfer of foreign helicopters to their deaths, and left the car destroyed in the puppet army soldiers guarded.  Adds the report, the dead were foreign officers, who provided a high-ranking soldiers to settle new arrivals.  After the explosion, the military arrested the client on a number of innocent people on charges of belonging with Almtfjrin.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151745EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(C)ar of security blew up in Kandahat Sity 15/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of a car by a security with an explosive device in Kandahar city
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At half past seven this morning 15-02-2009 The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a car security, within the city of Kandahar, near the headquarters of the security by an explosive device.  Completely destroyed the car in the explosion, which killed two instantly, and wounded three others seriously injured.  No clear vision about the killing and wounding the commander of the security that was the original purpose of the explosion so far.  Five days before the recall, a car-type RENGER police Norzuhah in the tower within the city itself an explosive device that killed five passengers on the spot.  And before three days in the Klajh Mirza Ahmad Khan also within the city, killing seven soldiers in a similar explosion.




"Rocket attack on airbase in Girishk, Helmend 15/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Was near the air base of the Chorao Jursck rocket attack
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the tenth night 14-02-2009 mujahideen attacked the Islamic Emirate missiles Chorao air base located near the district center in Helmand Jursck, which is home to a large number of British and American soldiers.  News by road, the number of rockets landed inside the airport, which led to the explosions in it.  And then went up the flames of fire and is burned for about an hour, but he did not have information about the enemy in the loss of lives so far.  After the attack, the enemy fired back a reply, which resulted in significant damage to people's homes and farms in the surrounding areas.




"9 (B)ritish invaders killed in Sangin, Helmend 15/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Sngen attack in the lead to the deaths of nine soldiers of England
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the deadly attack was carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the fourth on the afternoon of 14-02-2009 on the foot patrol in the English forces at the center of Jrkkian Sngen in Helmand province, killing nine soldiers England.  The attack was carried out during the ambush, the killing of the British occupiers, nine on the spot, while the patrol was on its way to their base.  The remains of British soldiers escaped and the surgery, but their bodies were left to the other late in the scene and the struggling sheep lay down their arms.  The deadly attack took place after a battle with the enemy as well, continued for half an hour, during which the planes of the enemy air raids, which resulted in a number of people injured and two of the Taliban as well.  This is the second attack in a week to sign the dead and wounded among the enemy in this British province, where four days before the tanks destroyed those forces in the region of Tel Amanullah improvised explosive device, killing all aboard.




"4 tanks of invaders destroyed in some attack in Uruzgan 15/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of four military vehicles of other foreigners in Jargeno
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed in a battle on 14-02-2009 on four military vehicles and the other one after another convoy of foreign troops, which was submitted to the province of Uruzgan Jargeno mandate, which provided a view to operations against the mujahideen.  According to the details of the Mujahideen blew up on Friday until dusk, four military vehicles of the enemy, blew up a military machine as the first of those in the convoy Srgeni, and the second in the village of Echtan, and two others hit Djembrk area of the province, by means of explosive devices.  Such mechanisms have been destroyed in the explosions, in full, in which (13) soldiers on the spot, and a number of others injured.  Recall that yesterday morning explosions also occurred in the village of Koonjk province itself, where the car was one of the enemy Krosen type of Toyota, which was carrying around their dead soldiers, killing and wounding (13) foreign troops.  He said, after the powerful explosions Mujahideen attack with heavy weapons and light military convoy on that as well, causing more casualties among the surgical and the enemy.  After the powerful explosions and attacks the enemy convoy painful tried to backtrack and withdrawal, but did not get out of the region is estimated to date.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
161825EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Battle in Nad Ali, 9 enemy soldiers killed in Helmend 16/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The deaths and casualties in the ranks of the enemy in battle, severely in the club
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Strong in the battle that took place at 12:00 noon Monday 16-02-2009 between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Crusader occupation forces between the Louis مانده see in the district of Nad Ali in Helmand, led to the deaths and casualties in the ranks of the enemy.  News by road, a battle broke out severely in the area after the fires of the Mujahideen fired heavy weapons and light on the status of those forces.  In the battle, which lasted about three and a half hours, killing nine Afghan and foreign soldiers in the ranks of the enemy, as a number of others injured.  He said, during the battle tanks, armored vehicles destroyed by the enemy planted an explosive device, killing those who were on board.  In the violent battle involving heavy weapons and light, and continuous aerial bombardment by military aircraft to the enemy, causing the death of one student, two students and wounding another surgery.




"(T)ank of invaders blew up in Zabul 16/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The bombing of a tank of foreign forces improvised explosive device in Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate dawn yesterday afternoon 15-02-2009 tanks of foreign forces in the area of improvised explosive device Tkir Zabul province, the balance of the state, while the soldiers searched the homes of foreign residents in the region.  A more enemy tanks were destroyed in the blast littered the whole, the killing of people on board, four U.S. soldiers on the spot.  After the blast opened mujahedin Takers ambushed that convoy of heavy weapons fire and light it, causing the threshold of other mechanisms of the enemy as well.  After the explosion and the subsequent attack by the air forces of the enemy air raids, but the grace of God there was no damage to the ranks of the mujahideen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171935EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(T)ank of Amerucan invaders destroyed in Kandahar 17/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroyed tanks of the U.S. forces in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 03:00 on the afternoon of 16-02-2009 on a tank of the U.S. forces occupied by an explosive device in the Kariz Sher Ali between the provinces of Meond and buttons in the state of Kandahar.  The explosion occurred on the tank while the enemy, the military convoy was passing through the area on its way to their base.  Destroyed in the explosion the tank completely, killing all on board were five soldiers on the spot, the enemy has admitted the killing of one soldier and wounding another as a result of an explosion in the south of the country.  After the blast, took the bodies of the dead city of Kandahar airport by helicopter, the tank still remains damaged at the scene, and soldiers were guarding the client.




"Battle continue in Nad Ali , Helmend 17/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> More fighting in the Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Severe battle took place at the fourth on the afternoon of 16-02-2009 on a direct face-to-face between the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, and the occupation forces in the Nad Ali Khisro Province in Afghanistan.  In the battle, which lasted approximately one hour, which killed five foreign troops and internal wounds, and six others severely surgery.  According to witnesses: battle face to face until the soldiers wanted to search the homes of people occupying the pretext of operations against the Mujahideen, and came under attack by the Mujahideen, Fmnawa those losses mentioned above.  During the battle, as well as several students from the local community.  Recalls that the intensified operations against enemy forces in the areas of the province, which also took place yesterday, the battle with the enemy in the areas of مانده Louis and see the province itself, which lasted some three hours, and there is also the enemy suffered great loss of life among the dead and wounded.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210805EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*"5 Canadian invaders soldier killed in Kandahar 16-02-200(9)"* - Alternate link


> *Yesterday afternoon 16-02-2009 at approximately 3:13pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a a tank of Canadian invaders army in Sher Ali Kariz area near the center of Mewand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed 6 invader terrorists and few wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




*"1 tank of Canadian ,1 vehicle of Puppet army destroyed in Kandahar 19/2/09"*


> *Today morning 19-02-2009 at approximately 9:15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Taliban Qabristan area in Kandahar city, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed 3 Canadian and wounded three invader terrorists in it.
> Also Yesterday afternoon 18-02-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine
> blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Shaian area of Arghandab district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed all puppet terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"1 car of puppet army destroyed, 12 soldierd killed in Shah Wali Kot, Kandahar 19/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroying a car and take advantage of other enemy in the battle of Shah Côte Crown
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state on the afternoon of 18-02-2009 on the military convoy of the Army of the customer in the Daman district of Kandahar, Uruzgan through the year in the province of Prince Shah Côte state of Kandahar, destroying a car-type RENGER military, took on the struggling kind of a car.  According to details, the attack was carried out during the ambush, the enemy was killed in a car (12) soldiers on the spot, and a number of others injured.  Sheep mujahideen weapons and soldiers dead and quantities of ammunition, and the transfer of enemy dead this morning about their positions, and their charred remains still at the scene.  Has been in the past for similar attacks on convoys of the enemy in the region, acknowledged in a timely manner, officials of the occupying forces of that state losses in the ranks of their troops.




"Attacked 2 check posts of puppet army in Kandahar city 20/2/09"


> Last night 20 -01-2009,at approximately 12:10 am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked puppet army check posts in Kabul bazaar area of Kandahar city, in the attack few puppet army terrorists were killed,the check posts were demolished and few weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 vehicle of Puppet army terrorists destroyed in Uruzgan 20/2/09"


> Today noon207-02-2009 at approximately12.13 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Chaharasiab area of Khasuruzgan district of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed all puppet terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211505EST Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Destruction 2 check posts of puppet army in Zabul 21/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of two of the state police in Zabul Siauri
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Morocco yesterday destroyed two army 2009-02-22 Customer Astuget when the military convoy, the enemy attack the Mujahedeen in the Islamic Emirate, "Borghi مانده" Siauri the state Department of Zabul.  According to the report, resulted in the attack, which was destroyed in the ambush on two vehicles from the convoy RENGER type, and was killed and thirteen (13) where the soldiers.  Have carried out the attack on a convoy of the enemy strong military when they were heading from the headquarters to another, where on their way to an Astugeoa Mujahideen heroes.  God did not cause any losses in the mujahideen attack.  After the attack, the transfer of enemy soldiers dead and wounded on their position, as the vehicles left the Mahrouktin in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
221835EST Feb 09/222335Z Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(O)fficer of Intelligence killed in Arghandab, Kandahar 22/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic + Persian


> (Arabic to GoogEng)Intelligence officer killed in the Arghandab district
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed Wednesday night 22-02-2009 intelligence officer known as Mende in an attack in the area Mbaguet Per Province Reetndab any money (the Pope) the state of Kandahar.  According to the report reaching: a question of an attack when he was on his way to his house, accompanied by his bodyguard, was Mujahdan passengers on a motorcycle fired shots and killed him instantly.  The bodyguard was wounded returned Majahdan safe about their status.  Murdered, had a formal job at the head of the national security state and also in the city's airport with the Americans, which was punished last night after a long hunt.




"9 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar 22/2/09" (English and Arabic)


> (Official English)  Yesterday afternoon 21-02-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling unit of puppet army in Mahighar area of Pajwai district in Kandahar province. In the ambush 9 puppet terrorists in them were killed few wounded and their weapons were Mujahideen's booty.The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahamadi
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  The deaths of nine soldiers of the Army of the Customer as a result of the severe battle of Kandahar
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> Severe outcome of the battle yesterday afternoon 2009-02-21 Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate and the puppet army soldiers near the Mount, "What," on the road to the unknown state of the Directorate of Kandahar, killing nine soldiers of the Army customer.  According to the report, the battle fought in the area when the foot patrol Astuget enemy ambush Mujahideen Khalq, the Principality.  The battle erupted after the attack, which lasted for direct about four hours, killing nine soldiers of the Army of the client and the other was seriously injured.  The shelling of the enemy during the battle area, resulting in the destruction of a car and killed the Taliban demanded the wounded three others injured.  It is the intensity of the indiscriminate shelling and small arms fire and heavy, sustained heavy damage to houses and the lives of innocent people the region.  The words of witnesses: the battle broke out severely in the region when the Taliban attacked the Mujahedeen Army infantry troops on the client, and then made large forces of the occupiers and the apostates of the area to transport their soldiers dead and fought with the mujahideen and the clashes lasted until dusk.




"The vehicle of puppet army commander blew up in Kandahar city 22/2/09" (English, Arabic and Persian)


> (Official English) Today morning 22-02-2009 at approximately 10.15 am , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army commander Lala khan in 6th number area of Kandahar city, the landmine destroyed the vehicle, killed the all puppet terrorists but the casualties of commander was not reported. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Car bomb Alqomandan No Khan improvised explosive device in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the dawn of the Islamic Emirate in the ten o'clock this morning a car 22-02-2009 RENGER of Qomandan No Khan near the former home of the faithful to keep God in the city of Kandahar.  News by the explosion which was detonated by an explosive device with a remote control, destroying a vehicle commander in question completely, killing all on board were soldiers.  However, it did not have accurate information so far about the fate of Alqomandan itself, which was originally targeted.  After the blast, the transfer of the dead soldiers to the status of U.S. forces, but the car still remains burned in the incident.  Qomandan be recalled that the Khan is not responsible for the security points surrounded by the Americans who are in the former home of the Prince of the believers in the city of Kandahar, and also the duration of a similar explosion targeting his car.




"5 enemy terrorists soldiers killed in Helmand 22/2/09"(English and Arabic)


> (Official English)  Yesterday 21-02-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan targeted foot patrolling unit of British invader army and puppet army in Kopratif Draf area of Nawa district of Helmand province, in the ambush at 5 invader terrorists and puppet soldiers were killed few wounded. also in firefight 0ne mujahide was martyred and 2 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  The killing of five soldiers in an attack in Helmand Department Naoh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Result of the armed attack on the afternoon of Wednesday 2009-02-21 by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of joint convoy of the Army customer and the occupying forces in the region, "Koprativ cold" Naoh state Department of Helmand, killing five soldiers of the enemy.  According to the report, during the attack, which was part of an ambush of a large number of another customer of the army and the occupying forces.  After the attack, clashed directly with the enemy, the battle lasted for one hour, and the American forces bombed the area during the battle, firing at random.  He cited the battle over the direct one student and wounded two others slightly injured.




"5 Australian invaders terrorists killed in Uruzgan 22/2/09" (Official English + GoogEng) - Original in English + Arabic


> (Official English) Yesterday afternoon 21-02-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a foot patrolling unit of Australian invaders army in Mariabad area of near Tarnkot city capital of Uruzgan province, the explosion killed 5 invader terrorists and wounded few.after the enemy fired on civilians in one civilian martyred few wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng) Explosion in Uruzgan, killing five soldiers of the forces Aliitlavip
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the killing of five soldiers of the forces Aliitlavip 2009-02-21 yesterday afternoon when he was a powerful explosion on a patrol in the infantry, "Meri Pakistan" for the city of Trinkot the status of the mandate of Uruzgan.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, killing five soldiers Iitlavien of the enemy on the spot and wounded several others seriously injured.  After the explosion, as is usually the enemy opened fire on civilians, wounding three children and women.  After the blast, the mujahideen attacked the enemy soldiers who have to transport their dead to their helicopters.  The five soldiers were killed in the region when Iitlavien admitted occupiers Also yesterday, the death of three soldiers from the result of an explosion in this state.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232010EST Feb 09/240110UTC Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Head of Intelligence killed in Kandahar Sity 23/2/09" (GoogEng from Arabic) - Original in Arabic, Persian


> Killed a man the intelligence to the Americans in Kandahar city
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed on 23-02-2009 Astkpartie man the Americans called / Saleh Mohammad, in the
> fifth Kamando district within the city of Kandahar, which had a formal job at the airport in Kandahar, the Americans, in a surprise attack on it.  Said he was head of intelligence a number of people at the airport in Kandahar, a penalty was his comment after a long day.  Targeted killings came down from the day when the car reached the translators from the airport towards their homes.  He returned Majahdan passengers on a motorcycle, and who carried out the operation safely about their positions.




"Martyrdom Operation kills 8 British invaders and destroys 2 tanks in  Helmand" - Alternative in English, Persian and Arabic


> (Official English) Yesterday afternoon 22-02-2009 at approximately 4.05 pm local time, a courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Shafiullah of sam province, carried out a martyrdom operation against the British invader forces in a bazaar in Sangin district of Helmand province, the Mujahid stuck the enemy tanks as the enemy terrorists were standing around them and some were inside them, the blasts was so powerful in which 8 British soldiers killed few wounded . first mujahideen blew up 2 tanks of invaders in same area in which all British soldiers were killed after when more British com to the area the martyrdom operation happened .We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)A martyrdom attack in a market Sngen killed eight British soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Martyrdom in the attack which was carried out by one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate Moudjahid / Shafiullah at fourth on the afternoon of 22-02-2009 on the British soldiers in the infantry Sngen in Helmand province, leaving eight for loss of British troops.  According to the report reaching, eight soldiers were killed immediately as a result the intensity of the explosion, and a number of others injured.  Witnesses: signed by the dead and wounded soldiers while the British infantry were coming towards the close just before the dawn of the mujahideen armored them by improvised explosive devices, and they were on their way to help their colleagues, Vastahedvhm martyrdom in the way.  After the deadly attack by the Crusaders, the soldiers opened fire malicious habit guns to the general public within the market, resulting in the martyrdom and wounding a number of people defenseless civilians.




"3 explosions destroyed 3 tanks of invaders in Sangin, Helmend 22/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Three explosions destroyed three armored vehicles of the occupiers in Onlgiz Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Reported in detail at three o'clock in the afternoon yesterday 21-02-2009 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up an armored troops through English when an explosive device struck their convoy was passing through the area Gennaro Sngen in Helmand Province.  Destroyed armored in full blast, and five soldiers were killed immediately on board.  In a separate report, the eight o'clock in the morning 22-02-2009 armored vehicles were destroyed, others hit the British forces also by mines controlled with a remote control at the intersection of a glorious Jock in the market of that province.  Almadrotain destroyed in the explosions, in full, and the killing of all on board.  He said after several hours of the blasts, a powerful explosion occurred in the same area on the British infantry soldiers, when they have been trying to transfer Almadrotain Almattabtin morning in the explosions.  Here, also signed a big loss in the ranks of the enemy, but it did not have accurate information on the number of dead and injured.




"(S)upply truck of puppet army detroyed in Nad Ali, Helmend 22/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of the type of car KAMAZ a result of enemy attack in the Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At three o'clock in the afternoon destroyed a car 22-02-2009 KAMAZ type of Afghan soldiers in the village of Shin nightclub on the whole province when their convoy was ambushed military Mujahedeen Islamic Emirate.  The attack targeted a car in the b-propelled grenades, and place the fate of the passengers were soldiers among the dead and wounded.  After the attack, the battle with the enemy, continued for nearly an hour, but the grace of God was not damaged by the Mujahideen




"Double Martyrdom Operation kills puppet chip and 28 puppet terrorists in Nemroz" - Alternative in English, Persian and Arabic


> (Official English)  Today 23-02-2009 at approximately  11.03 am local time, two courageous  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Zabihullah and Muhammad of  Nemroz province, carried out martyrdom operations against the puppet  anti-drug police  in Zaranj, capital of Nimroz province  ,the Mujahid stuck the enemy when they were standing in inside the anti drag station , in the attack puppet chief of anti drug and 28 puppet terrorists were killed 36 wounded. We ask Allah to accept our brothers among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng)  In two suicide bombers in the state of Nimroz killed 27 staff including the head of a department
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the details: in the two suicide bombers who carried out two consecutive at-first session and half of the morning before 23-02-2009 of the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate within the administration building in the city of substance abuse status and the mandate of Zranj Nimroz, killing the head of the Department and twenty-seven staff government, has also infected (36) other surgery.  According to news contained in the deadly attacks carried out by the invalidity of Mujahdan (Zabihollah, Muhammad) in the administration building are listed separately, led to the destruction of the building completely, and the intensity of the explosion also Tattabt five cars were parked inside the building.  After the attacks by the enemy soldiers Almhlkin the severity of panic firing on people who are in the public arena, injuring two people seriously surgery.  The claim that state officials have been targeted by suicide bombers before they entered the premises of the Department of substance abuse, has no reality, and the deployment of the enemy tries to hide this Alcaveb attached to large losses as a result of violent attacks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242115EST Feb 09/250215UTC Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 24/2/09" (English+Persian) - Alternate link (English version only)


> *Today afternoon 24-02-2009 at approximately 2:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Mesterabad area in Shahwaikot district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all 7 invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"British invaders killed 7 and wounded 15 civilians in Sangin, Helmend 24/2/09" (Arabic into GoogEng) - Original in Arabic+Persian


> Death (7) and wounding (15) of the general public in an attack in Inlgiz Mahtliyn Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> After the attack, the killer who carried out the mujahideen of the Islamic state on Friday 23-02-2009 in the ambush in the village of Mian Saravan Qala district in Helmand province Sngen, so the enemy with heavy artillery fire on the surrounding areas, causing death (7) of the general public and a (15) other defenseless people in a group each Agha.  According to the details provided, the Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol on the Hulk to England, and after the attack by the enemy, firing shells and heavy artillery Hawan indiscriminately on villages in the surrounding areas, causing losses occurred in the above-mentioned civilian casualties.  Mentioned a week ago from now on 16-02-2009 was killed and about forty people from the general public in the air strikes carried out by the foreign occupation forces in the village of Sultan continental Pashtun province of Herat Zrgon the state has admitted to the killing of the enemy (13) persons from the general public.




"(T)ank of invaders destroy in Shah Wali Kot, Kandahar 24/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of a tank of foreign troops in the Shah Crown Côte
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at second on 24-02-2009 armored tanks of foreign forces in the region of Pakistan, Mr. Shah, the Crown Province of Kandahar, the state of Cote d'improvised explosive device.  According to the details, the explosion destroyed the tank completely, killing all on board of the seven soldiers.  The explosion occurred on the carriers, a military convoy was passing to the enemy in the region of Kandahar, Uruzgan through the year.  After the blast, and reached the enemy's helicopters to the scene, and moved the dead and their manner of functioning tank.  They stopped a convoy of the enemy panic and fear at the scene until this afternoon.




"Killed 6 puppet policman in Kandahar (C)ity 24/2/09" (English+Arabic) - Alternate link (English only)


> (Official English)  Last night 23 -02-2009,at approximately 7:10 pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked puppet police check post in 6th area of Kandahar city, in the attack 6 puppet army terrorists were killed, the check posts were demolished and few weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  Mujahideen killed six police officers in Kandahar city
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at seven in the evening on Wednesday 23-02-2009 to the point of security police in the client management of the cemetery near the cemetery known as the Taliban in the sixth district of the city of Kandahar, killing six members of the police.  Destroyed in the attack, severe point fully and killed six soldiers were Mtkalpin to eat immediately.  He said that the point of security is destroyed at a distance of two kilometers north of the Office of the magistrate, after Aljhom provided other soldiers from the enemy to the ground, and the attackers got out of the mujahideen besieged after clashes lasted an hour and a half hours, and returned towards their security and safety.  Thank God, no damage is in the ranks of the mujahideen.




"Mortar Shells fired at American invaders in Helmand 24-02-2009"


> Today noon   24-02-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortar shells at American invaders in Choto bazaar of Baramcha district of Helmand province, mortars fired when American com out from helicopters in same bazaar but the damages and casualties were not reported.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Rocket attack on invaders in Helmend 24/2/09" (English+Arabic+Persian)


> Today noon 24-02-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortar shells at American invaders in Choto bazaar of Baramcha district of Helmand province, mortars fired when American com out from helicopters in same bazaar but the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
252000EST Feb 09/260100UTC Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A tank of British invaders army blew up,6 killed in Helmand 25-02-2009" - Alternative link in English+Arabic


> Today morning 25-02-2009 at approximately 8:15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Naoroz area near the center of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed six the invader terrorists in it.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 vehicles of puppet army blew up in Kandahar (C)ity 25/2/09" (Arabic into GoogEng) - Original in Arabic + Persian


> Destruction of two cars of the type of Army Ranger Customer as a result of a massive explosion in the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Army vehicles were damaged on the client before 2009-02-25 wool factory in the region, "attended the Pope's" in the fifth point of the city of Kandahar, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated a bomb on them.  According to the report, the explosion of a booby-trapped by دباب so-called three-wheeler (auto-rickshaws running on), which resulted in the destruction of two cars for the client and the army killed seven (7) where the soldiers were wounded, six (6) other serious injuries.  It also did not have accurate information about the killing or wounding the commander of the army command in this state (Sher Mohammad Khan), which was the original objective of the explosion.  After the explosion, as is usually the enemy, opened fire on a number of civilians in the region, killing several people and injuring many others.




"NATO Emergency Meeting Ends With no Achievement" - Alternative link (.pdf of original in English also attached)


> .... Americans mercilessly shed the blood of the miserable and innocent Afghans during the past eight years and intentionally trampled down their Islamic and national values. But Almighty Allah will now take revenge from USA at the hands of the Afghans. The American soldiers will face complete fiasco and disgrace here and the world and US allies will leave America in the lurch. Americans will pull out of the occupied countries humiliated and defeated ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262045EST Feb 09/270145UTC Feb 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In 2 explosions 1 tank 1 vehicle of Canadian invade in Kandahar"


> *Last night 25-02-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 tank and one vehicle of Canadian invaders army  near Kandahar airport in Kandahar  province where a large number of Canadian invaders live , in the landmines blasts the tank and vehicle was destroyed and few invader terrorists in its  were killed.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"2 tanks of British invaders army blew up in Helmand"


> Today morning 26-02-2009  at approximately 7:06 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 tanks of British invaders army in Loi Manda area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tanks and killed all the invader terrorists in them.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In a ambushed  1 tank of British invaders in Helmand"


> Today morning 26-02-2009 at approximately 2:12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   ambushed convoy of British invaders army in Kalai Naw  center of Khanishin district of Helmand province, in the ambush 1 tank of enemy was destroyed and all invaders in it were killed.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A vehicle of  puppet army blew up in Helmand "


> Today 26-02-2009at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Bolan area Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and five puppet soldiers were killed in it.    Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281920EST Feb 09/010020UTC Mar 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 police surrender in Helmand" - Original in Arabic


> (Official English) Last night 27-02-2009, 4 police of puppet administrator  surrender to Mujahideen in center of Sangin district of Helmand province,    also different kinds of weapons were Mujahideen's booty.    Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng) 4, join the police to the mujahideen in Sngen
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 28/2/2009
> Join the night of Thursday, four policemen were in the client management in the province of Helmand Sngen state of the ranks of the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, a result of a previous association with the heavy and light weapons.  The transfer of these soldiers with the following weapons to the Mujahideen: (1) RPG (3) of the Kalashnikov machine guns, (1) gun-type 82 mg m, and a large quantity of small arms bullets.  Soldiers acceded to the ranks of the mujahideen who were working security at a point near the headquarters of the province, and after joining the Mujahideen transferred to a safe area.  Has given them the safety of themselves and their money by the regulations prepared by the Mujahideen in this regard.




"Four collective martyrdom operations killed 17 and wounded 10 invaders in Helmend 27/2/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Four collective martyrdom operations expected 27 people and wounded in the ranks of foreign forces in Kanchin
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details, at one carried out on 27-02-2009 Fdaio Islamic Emirate of four heroes: Abdul Rahman, Ahmad, and compassionate God, a friend of God and martyrdom operations carried out on all the occupation forces in the village near the district center in Helmand Kanchin, which resulted in the killing and wounding 27 of the infidels.  Carried out four suicide attacks by four A_i_hadin Almojajin with explosives and automatic weapons at the soldiers one by one, the Crusaders and the other, while they were searching the homes of residents near the district center.  He said, initially attacked Moudjahid / ABDULRAHMAN attack on U.S. martyrs Besdrip bomb, and then attacked the Mujahideen attacks by the other three light machine guns, killing (17) and wounding (10) soldiers from the occupying forces.  After attacks by enemy fire indiscriminately on the people, resulted in the deaths of two women and a man and wounded two others severely surgery.  The Americans then called in a squadron of military helicopters to the scene and taken by their dead and five helicopters Jrahahm about their status, and Astahbua number of innocent people in middle age from the age of the people of the village with them as prisoners on charges of association with the mujahideen.  Recall that this is the first time occupied by the enemy to the great loss of life in a single operation in the province bordering the Helmand River, located at a distance of two hundred Ikomitr southern Hkurja statehood.  It should be noted that the status of the province in question (Khanychen) under the full control of the Mujahideen in five years, but a week ago, a large number of occupation troops to the region, were destroyed by tank troops in an ambush on Monday in the area of "Qala-e," the province itself.




"Attacked a supplying convoy  of American invaders in Kandahar"


> Today 28-02-2009  at approximately 9:17  pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling, in Khaki Chopan area of Maewand distract of  Kandahar  Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 1 vehicle of enemy and all  puppet  security guard police were killed few wounded.  The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of Australian invaders army blew up in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday afternoon 27-02-2009  at approximately   4:06pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 tank of Australian invaders army in Sarab area of Charchino district of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In a ambushed  a tanks of American invaders destroyed in Zabul"


> Yesterday afternoon 27-02-2009 at approximately 4:45 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   ambushed convoy of American invaders army in Grani area of Shahrispa district of Zabul province, in the ambush 1 tanks of enemy were destroyed and 5 invaders in it were killed .  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"2  puppet army soldiers killed, check post demolished in Nemroz"


> Yesterday evening  27-02-2009,at approximately 6:10 pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan   attacked puppet army check post in Baghpol area of Zarang city of Nemroz province, in the attack 2 puppet army terrorists were killed other fled from area, the check post was demolished and all of weapons were Mujahideen's booty.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, February 2009*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during February 2009 attached as .pdf.
-----

_- edited to add latest monthly summary -_


----------

